# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  فرايند توليد نرم افزار در مدل Agile

## f_farnaz80

با سلام
مقاله اي در مورد فرايند توليد نرم افزار در مدل Agile مي خواستم.
لطفا برايم سريع ارسال كنيد. :گریه: 
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## behnam_fagih

به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=156085

----------


## cups_of_java

روی Agile Software Development گوگل کنید.

agile یک فلسفه هستش که در قالب متد های مختلف مدل های مختلفی هم داره!

----------

